# Acid Washing Rock Update



## pastorpig (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd love to see some before and after pics


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

pastorpig said:


> I'd love to see some before and after pics


Hi pastorpig,

I did mine with slightly stronger acid but you get the idea.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Yep also a word of caution, independent of the actual dilution it is better to be safe when handling acids. Wear heavy rubber gloves, full clothing, eye protection. Do this in a well vented room and surrounded by things that do not get damaged if acid drops on them. 

Also understand that this is for cosmetic purposes only. The rock will still increase the GH and KH of your aquarium.


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

Found these today at a local landscape company. Very inexpensive, 20 cents per pound. May be worth a try.



















travellife


----------



## pastorpig (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks @Seattle_Aquarist, nice results!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi travellife,

The reason the 'acid wash' works with Seiryu stones is they contain a lot of calcite and/or aragonite which are crystalline forms of calcium carbonate which reacts with the acid and turns dark. Those stones don't appear to contain those minerals but you can certainly try.


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

I think I should buy a couple of sample pieces and see how the rock affects my water parameters before adding them to a tank. Try them in a bucket of water first and see how they do. The colors would look good with my orange neo shrimp. I'd use muriatic acid, not so much for a color change but to see if it fizzes. Shrimp are so sensitive though it may not be worth taking a chance.

travellife


----------



## anh2.0 (Jun 26, 2016)

Cacium rich stone like Seiryu stones are sedimentary limestone they actually come in different color and will always raise GH and KH. Acid burns off the top layer so you see the fresh color underneath.


----------

